# VPT 7 and ETC Express 48/96



## nagates (Dec 17, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right spot for this. 

But I am looking to add some projection to an upcoming production of wizard of OZ, where on a budget so I'm looking to use VPT 7 ( a free projection program), it appears to use MIDI as a form of triggering, and I believe the ETC express 48/96, I am just wondering if anyone has any experience doing this, and if it worked for them and maybe what issues/caveats they know of. 

I'm thinking I need to buy a USB to Midi adapter for my PC as well, anything specific I should look for.

Any advice in general would be nice.


----------



## Drew Schmidt (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't use VPT and don't have an Express, but I would advise looking into MSC (Midi Show Control). It abstracts triggering, allowing you to very simply send the GO, STOP, PAUSE etc commands. 

If you can only do MIDI, that's possible too. Check out page 278 on the Express manual
http://www.etcconnect.com/docs/docs_downloads/manuals/Express_Two-scene_Preset_v3.1_User_Manual.pdf


----------



## nagates (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm guessing this can sit on the PC and listen to MIDI inputs? Is there any hardware anyone would recommend?


----------

